
Conversation with VR artist Rosie Summers [audio] - shafyy
https://anchor.fm/kosmosschool/episodes/10-Rosie-Summers-VR-artist-on-how-to-get-started-with-VR-art-and-what-its-future-looks-like-echqme/a-a1sq7p3
======
shafyy
I sat down (virtually) with Rosie Summers to talk about all things VR art.

Rosie is a VR artist by night and 3D animator at XR Games by day.

Some topics in this episode:

\- Rosie's Tilt Brush art for BBC Earth called Seven Worlds One Planet [1]

\- VR art vs. traditional art

\- Using the Quest and the Rift for Tilt Brush

\- How Rosie got started with VR art

\- Dangers of Facebook owning Oculus

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_6snGw2JD8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_6snGw2JD8)

